
Samsung Delivers Galaxy S II to CyanogenMod Dev, Says Get to Work - bodski
http://phandroid.com/2011/06/06/samsung-delivers-galaxy-s-ii-to-cyanogenmod-dev-says-get-to-work/
======
mikemaccana
After two previous Android phones - and their UI latency (all), one-day-or-
less batteries (all) poor quality touch sensors (HTC Desire / Nexus One were
shipped with screens that don't allow points to cross) and general lack of
quality, I recently purchased a Galaxy S II after reading the engadget and
Slashgear reviews (engadget's: 'not just the best Android phone, but may be
the best smartphone, period').

I'm not going to wax lyrical - go read some proper reviews for that - but
after two weeks, I'm stoked. I've got two days of battery consistently with
heavy use, the screen is the most vibrant and daylight visible I've ever seen
on any phone, and Android has no slowdown whatsoever.

It's not perfect (the phone beeps when it hits 100% charge in the middle of
the night unless it's on silent mode) but it is the best phone I've ever owned
and, per those reviews above, I'm not the only one.

~~~
evilduck
I'm still watching and waiting to see if Samsung will provide support for a
single one of their products as long as Apple has. So far, they keep flooding
the market with new gadgets, but as a last-gen Samsung Moment user who's been
officially abandoned by Samsung and Sprint, left with a half-baked device[1],
I've got a fairly bad impression of their offerings, even if the initial hype
is positive. Call my cynical, but I can't fawn over any of their products
until a single one of them has made it through a full contract cycle without
being abandoned.

[1] Boring details: The RIL driver in the Moment will randomly crash causing
data lockups and/or full radio failure, requiring a restart to re-enable the
phone part of...the phone, it's been a persistent problem through their 1.5 to
2.1 official releases of Android, and the phone which was released in Nov
2009, was fully abandoned around May 2010, it will never get officially
updated again. Sprint would trade me for a downgrade refurbed phone of a
different model (HTC Hero is all that really came close) but would not allow
for free contract termination, or a free upgrade without renewing the
contract. After my experience, I'm switching to Apple and Verizon when my
contract ends since I feel neither Samsung or Sprint deserve any further
business. Google 'moment data lockup' for more info.

~~~
meta
I was having the same symptoms on my HTC Dream on Rogers, I wonder if the root
problem was the same. Enabling only 2G networks stopped the issue at the cost
of paying full price for crippled data.

After fighting with Rogers and 2 phone replacements on warranty and no co-
operation to reasonably upgrade to a different phone I gave up and purchased
an unlocked used iphone - it works without issue.

Personally I like the Android OS and UI better but I need my phone to not
randomly stop being a phone.

------
bodski
Reddit /r/Android discussion here:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/Android/comments/ht1il/nice_move_sam...](http://www.reddit.com/r/Android/comments/ht1il/nice_move_samsung_re_sgs2_cyanogenmod/)

Apparently this is the first Android phone to ship with 100% open source
kernel (drivers and all).

------
kevingadd
Only problem with this phone is that android 2.3.4 isn't available for it yet,
and 2.3.3 has a bug where suspend and events/0 will randomly start maxing out
a core and kill your battery. I contacted Samsung and they said the release of
2.3.4 is "waiting on google", whatever that means.

~~~
fluidcruft
Waiting on google means waiting for approval for market access?

------
JonnieCache
As an original Galaxy S owner, this is kind of a poke in the eye. A good thing
in general though.

What filesystem does the Galaxy S II use? That's the biggest problem with the
first iteration, after the broken GPS.

~~~
bodski
Apparently it uses ext4 [1] and the GPS is markedly improved [2]

[1] [http://androidforums.com/samsung-galaxy-s2/313715-samsung-
ga...](http://androidforums.com/samsung-galaxy-s2/313715-samsung-
galaxy-s-2s-filesystem-confirmed-ext4-d.html)

[2] [http://www.engadget.com/2011/04/29/samsung-galaxy-s-ii-
gps-i...](http://www.engadget.com/2011/04/29/samsung-galaxy-s-ii-gps-it-works-
it-really-works-video/)

~~~
antihero
The more I hear about this phone the more I want it. Looks like they've
unleashed a killer.

